# Cali and Charlee are home!



## marie73

I thought tonight would never get here. They mewed a little on the way home, just little baby sounds. And they just started right in playing the second they got out of the carrier!

*Cali *is on the left and tomboy *Charlee *is on the right










First meal (as you can see, they chose the wet food - yays!)































Charlee dancing - so happy! 












Cali's action shot











I left the room to upload some pictures and spend some time with my big girls - went back in and almost had a heart attack!!!! I don't know how Charlee got on the bookcase - must have jumped from the tree. I moved the tree too far away and put stuff on the top of the bookcase so it wouldn't look tempting. 











Cali loves the feather - Cleo hasn't missed it yet. 8O 











The little kink in Cali's tail











Cali chillin'










They have been playing with this forever!


----------



## AddFran

They are perfect they look right at HOME! 

Congratulations. 

Love the names! Ya done good! Very happy for you!


----------



## moarias1984

They're so cute! And they have quite the playroom there!


----------



## Jeanie

My oh, my! All that to do about nothing! :wink: They love it at home. You are in for some great fun! Congratulations, Meowmie Marie!  The eat, sleep, and play. Can you say "easy, boys and girls?" (Oh, and they use the litter box too.)


----------



## marie73

They've both pooped (nice solid ones) and peed in the litter box. :yellbounce 

And they're so cute when they groom after they eat.


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome Home Cali & Charlee, this is the best day of your life. You'll be spoiled little princesses from now on :lol: 

Congrats Marie, you're gonna have a blast with these little girls!


----------



## marie73

Cali is shy and supposedly not the adventurous one, but she shimmies up that cat tree like it's nothing. Charlee is a cuddler and purrs really loud. :luv


----------



## AddFran

Are their cute little bellies all shaved?


----------



## DesnBaby

Such adorable babies,


----------



## marie73

You can see Cali's belly in some of the pictures - but for Charlee, they shaved her almost up to her little armpits! 8O


----------



## doodlebug

The flight to California is booked, now I just need to decide if I'm going to Marie's first to catnap Cali & Charlee or to Nini's to grab Wicket. Decisions...decisions...hmmmm...

Oh...and the return flight has a long layover at JFK, so I can run to Julie's and get Ginny.


----------



## jessamica8

They're gorgeous Marie! Congratulations and have a blast!


----------



## Nini

*AWWWWWW... CUTENESS ATTACK!!!*

Marie, these babies are SOOOO adorable! And I love their names!  

And my gawd, look at all these toys... and how they love the cat tree already... they are going to be so spoiled! No wonder they are adapting so fast, they know they are in the best place with the best of meowmies right now.

How are the Divas reacting to their smell?


----------



## marie73

Cinderella has SEEN them, she's been laying in the doorway, but she lays there all the time. They're quick - Charlee almost got out twice. The humidity has made my doors all stick and I have to push on it really hard to open or close it, so I can't "sneak" in their room. Cleo's smells them on me and she's pretty cool. Cali smelled Cleo on my hands and her mouth opened and some air came out. I think that was her hiss!  It was so adorable!


----------



## melysion

:heart :heart :heart :heart

*KITTEN FEVER OVERLOAD!!!!*


----------



## marie73

I'm so glad I got sisters! They play together and sleep together, cuddle with each other. They're so entertained with their toys and newness, they don't even cry to get out of the room. Charlee runs for the door when I open it, but that's to be expected. I didn't have the door shut all the way and Cleo walked in. Cali and Charlee were up on the top level of the cat tree and Cleo just walked up and started eating their food. :roll: 

Then she looked up. Just stopped and stared. And stared. And the little cuties just had their heads hanging down looking at her. From her favorite spot. Her very, very favorite spot where she spends her days. There was no noise or raised fur or anything. Just staring. Then Cleo turned and walked out.

I've seen Charlee get down the cat tree, but not Cali. I've taken her down twice when she's wanted down. I decided to see if the top level comes off completely, because it's just too far to fall. I went back in the room and they were both on the floor playing. Sheesh! I finally believe they're probably not going to break.


----------



## melysion

They sound that they are really settling in well already. And Cleos response was positive! Excellent news! :jump


----------



## marie73

Well, Allie, they were pretty far away up in the tree, but I'd *like* to think it was good. Just don't want to get my hopes up or rush things. My heart stopped when I turned and Cleo was walking into the room, because it was way, way too soon for them to see each other. Although when Cinderella saw them, there was no reaction, either. But again, they were far away from each other and they weren't on *her* side of the house.


----------



## Nini

Sounds like a good start! Isis growled INSTANTLY when she saw the kittens, but then again they were in HER kitchen, stealing precious time from HER human, right under her nose... 

I think you are perfectly right to not want to rush things... the girls will soon get used to the smell of the monkeys, and the sounds behind the door, but since they will still be treated as princesses, they should not feel too threatened. Of course I would be surprised if they snubbed the chance to voice disapproval on principle... :lol:


----------



## marie73

Poor Cleo. She wants in her room.


----------



## Zippy&Co

Congratulations Marie!  

Beautiful kittens, and I love their names! Lots of fun times ahead!

Don't forget lots of pictures please! :wink: 


Carol xx


----------



## marie73

These weren't enough pictures?  

I was afraid I was going a little overboard.


----------



## Nini

*MORE! MORE! MORE!*

You can never go overboard with adorable kittens!


----------



## melysion

*MORE, MORE, MORE!!!*


----------



## Leazie

Congratulations on your new little ones. They are too precious. All seems to be going well. Love their names.


----------



## OhMy

They are gorgeous!!!

Marie, you will be an awesome kitty momma. My only real advice is to take lots and lots of pictures, because they grow up so quickly.


----------



## Janice

Oh Marie... they are just goregous!! I love their markings... they are so sweet and I love the names you chose for them!! :heart


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> Cali smelled Cleo on my hands and her mouth opened and some air came out. I think that was her hiss!  It was so adorable!


They do that when they are trying to smell something and they are in _deep thought, or gathering information_ about what it is...it's called "Flehmening".

Sounds like thing are going great. Don't worry about the cat tree, they'll be just fine!! 

It's amazing what they figure out in such little time. Today they may be dangling by one arm from something, tomorrow they'll be sitting on top of it like little queens. By the time you find a way to take it apart, they'll be laughing at you from the top. :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat

They are so precious! they look so well adjusted, they have so many nice toys to place with  i agree with the pics..
*MORE,MORE,MORE*


----------



## AddFran

So....how did the night go???


----------



## Nini

I hope the four cats haven't ganged up and tied Marie up to the cat tree yet 8O


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Oh, boy, this is going to be an interesting ongoing epic ----- "Marie's Cat House of Fun"! :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine

They just couldn't be any cuter if they tried!!! What adorable kittens. They're so lucky to have adopted you. :lol:


----------



## marie73

OMG! It's so hot in this house, almost 90!  

I got up at 7 a.m. because my big girls were relentless. I went into the twin's room and they were just sleeping in the cat tree, well, until I walked in. So I fed them and gave them fresh water and cleaned out the litter box. I fed the big girls and then hung out with the twins. Cali is a little pig! You'd think she's in a county fair contest the way she eats. No wonder Charlee is skinnier. And Charlee's fur isn't really smooth like Cali's. It's spikier and thinner. Maybe she just needs some good nutrition. They love the wet food, kind of ignoring the dry. I distracted Cali while Charlee finished her half of the food. Then I gave Charlee some Nutrical, which she doesn't like, but I put it on her little mouth so she had to keep licking it off. We played for a little bit, they sure love the round mouse thing! It keeps them amused for the longest time. Then they wrestled - pictures are all blurry - they're too quick.  




















I'm ready for my close-up!










Just waiting for that little mouse to move one more time! 










Then, I went back to bed. When I got back up, their door was open and the girls were just kind of hanging out in the doorway!! 8O 

Cinderella is the only person who can open that door in this humidity. It won't close all the way, but she'll jump on it until it opens. The girls were fine and nothing seemed amiss in the room. I stayed and made sure all was okay, they didn't seem traumatized or anything. But it was so stinking hot in there without what little ventilation having the door open provides. I opened the door and put a box in front of it and they didn't notice. We played for a while, I fed them some more. Cinderella was just laying in the hallway where she usually does. Then Charlee noticed the door open, jumped on the box and ventured into the hallway with Cali right behind her. I went out there and sat in the hallway next to them. They walked right up to Cinderella and she just layed there watching. They almost touched noses, but the babies chickened out. Cinderella had no reaction. She didn't even get up and walk away. (I'm pretty sure she already checked them out for herself a little earlier, or I never would have let them be this close.) Cleo was watching all of this from a few feet away. She just sat and watched, too. The babies started to venture into the living room right past Cinderella and she just let them. But I didn't want to push my luck, so I put them back in their room. When my big girls are at the groomers tomorrow, I'll let them roam around the rest of the house for a couple hours. Right now, Cinderella knows they're there, and it's still Cinderella's house, and that's how it should be right now.


----------



## AddFran

Marie, that's a fabulous intro though. If it continues this way, you couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## marie73

I love their little white legs and feet, it's like they have little kneesocks on. :luv

But their feet look huge. I think they're going to be big girls. Are calicos usually big cats?


----------



## AddFran

I'd be interested in knowing that as well. Phoebe started out Waaaay behind and is almost the same size as Mahlee and definitely bulkier than she is.


----------



## Jeanie

Their ears, feet, and legs go through changes as they grow, so those "big" feet will probably be perfect when they grow up.

OK, that was an appetizer. When do we get the main course and dessert? :wink: Let's have some pictures, and I don't mean one or two! Come on, now, Marie! Have mercy! It's our kitten fix.


----------



## AddFran

I often wonder about that whole big paws logic. I have heard mixed thoughts on whether it's true, but I know Ava had HUGE paws when she was a puppy and she didn't turn out to be that big she's only 70lbs. We expected her to be much bigger.


----------



## marie73

Jeanie, all the pictures would look the same. I took 82 pictures last night and I posted the best ones. I do keep the camera in their bedroom so it's always handy, but the little whir of turning it on usually makes them stop what they're doing. :roll: 

They play with the mouse thing constantly, if they're wrestling (Cali's a bit of a bully), the pictures are blurry, and when Charlee is on my lap or trying to climb up to cuddle around my neck, I don't want to move. :luv

Cali is a biter! Charlee was on my lap - finally, a lap kitty!!!! - and Cali wrapped herself around my calf and had at it. Yikes!


----------



## AddFran

Cali sounds like a naughty little calico baby. There are a different species I swear. I know it now after having Phoebe.


----------



## Leazie

It sounds like your big girls are adjusting fairly well. So glad Charlee is a lap kitty. They are the best :jump


----------



## doodlebug

Sounds like you're having a blast! The big girls seem to be taking it very well.


----------



## marie73

Actually, we're all dying with the heat. The big girls are laying on the kitchen floor, the babies have found nice cool spots in the bedroom, and I think I'm going to jump in the shower again.  

But everything is going much better than I could have hoped for. Except for the part when I found the door open. That could have been very, very bad, and it would have been all my fault. But it's over and I shouldn't dwell on it, right?

The place where I picked them up last night - ugh. I smelled cat urine when I got to her front door. She works for a vet - I expected better. I was afraid she had *ruined *them. (Silly, I know, but their first home was so great.) 

They're both sweet and affectionate. Charlee is the purr machine, Cali is a little more shy, but she'll come up to me when she sees Charlee with me.


----------



## AddFran

Why so hot in the house, Marie? No a/c at all? Not even a window unit? You are a better person than me. I can't sleep when I am hot at all, I also get quite crabby when it's hot in the house. We have window units in every room because this stinkin house doesn't have central air. :evil: 

Hope in the evening it cools down and gives you all a break. Besides the temperature, it sounds like things are going great.


----------



## Nini

Wow, what a wonderful start! I am so amazed that Cinderella decided she would open the door and check them out herself since you were sneaky about it :lol: 

They are the cutest little monkeys ever, and they are obviously having great fun with you! Wonderful shot of the tiny kitty ready to pounce on her mousie  

It's so sweet that they are all over you already!!


----------



## marie73

It is a great start, Nini.  

Julie, about 50 weeks out of the year, there's no need for air conditioning where I live. Even last night, it was so cool I needed my sheet and couldn't have the fan blowing on me because it was too cool. But we're having record-breaking heat, and it's going to get worse, almost 10 degrees hotter by Monday. It's 94 in my room right now.  My fans are just blowing in hot air. It'll start cooling down in a couple hours. But it's supposed to get even hotter, as I mentioned, and I may have to let the kitties out of their room for circulation reasons alone. Keeping their door shut closes off two great windows for cooler air and keeps their little room stuffy. 

http://www.10news.com/news/14019959/detail.html

I live "inland" so it's almost 10 degees hotter than the official temperature, which is taken at the airport, next to the ocean.


----------



## AddFran

Ick. That sounds terrible. But, makes total sense as to why you wouldn't bother with a/c. You poor things. Well you have my sympathy...the first year I moved to Chicago they lost power for 3 days and the temps were OVER 100 degrees. It was horrible. I slept in a lawn chair on my balcony. :lol: 

Hope it cools off soon. Just read that article. 8O 
Pack up the kitties and sneak them in a hotel. Hehe.


----------



## nanook

Congratulations!!! They are SOOOO cute!


----------



## Zippy&Co

Aww, brilliant pics!

I love their "spiky" appearance, it makes them look even cutier! I could watch kittens playing all day long! :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73

Oh, Carol, I could *absolutely* watch them play all day!  

It's a good thing I have an extra, because we can pretty much say bye bye to this feather!










Charlee always looks surpised in her pictures.  










Double-teaming that darned mouse!










Sisters being sisters. Which leads to the chase up the tree!









































I know I've posted this one before, but I think it's my favorite picture so far - Charlee doing her happy dance!


----------



## AddFran

They are SO cute. I can't stand it. And, that is a cool cat tree.


----------



## Nini

They are absolutely adorable!!! And so happy already!  

Any new contact with the big girls?


----------



## gunterkat

Aww, they are so melt-your-heart cute! I love Charlee's surprised look.
Marie, you're such a good meowmie! 

Sorry I'm late posting in this thread


----------



## marie73

Thanks, Gunterkat.  

And, Nini, while they were eating, Cleo walked up to the doorway and watched them. (I had to leave the door open for some ventilation.) She had no reaction or anything. Maybe because they're so tiny. But she did look longingly at her cat tree.  Her former cat tree. Bad enough Cinderella invaded it last week, now these little intruders.


----------



## Jeanie

Cleo's a nice sister.  

Marie, I would get a window fan. Even if you use it only on occasion, it will be worth the money. They cost from $15 to $35, depending on how many features you want. In double hung windows you could use the double fan that reverses.  Just look for a small grid. If you cover the kittens' window that will help a wee bit. It sounds like some very unusual weather for San Diego!  

Thanks for the extra pictures! I didn't want to put you in the corner; you have babies to take care of! (to watch and play with!  )


----------



## Nini

marie73 said:


> But she did look longingly at her cat tree.  Her former cat tree. Bad enough Cinderella invaded it last week, now these little intruders.


Eeeh don't worry, soon enough she will be piled up with them on the tree, and will be happy as can be! Just like the happy kitty family at my place! :wink: 

It's such a great start that your girls are so accomodating already... keeping my fingers crossed for them to make progress real fast.


----------



## Jennyphx

Congrats on the new babies. Charlee looks like a mischievous little one! They are so cute. You are going to have so much fun with them. Enjoy every minute of it because they grow so darned fast!


----------



## marie73

Charlee IS! And I thought Cali was a little bully, I guess they trade off. Cali was in the litterbox and Charlee totally charged in and tackled her. Then, after Cali was out, Charlee jumped back in the litterbox and ambushed Cali as she walked by. Then it was *on*! I took two great videos of them playfighting all over the ground, up the cat tree, inside the cat tree, etc., and it came out completely dark!  The pictures came out perfect, but the video is really unwatchable. I can barely make it out on my screen, but downloaded, it's too dark.

They are so much fun!


----------



## AddFran

Well um, can we see the pictures please? They really sound like a ton of fun. And it really is perfect that you have a long weekend with them.


----------



## marie73

The pictures aren't of the most excellent chase, since I was videotaping it, just some fun moments.

I don't think the cube was meant to be walked on, but they're so tiny, it doesn't cave in. Yet.










Charlee's got on hand on the fuzzy ball while she's attacking the mouse. My girl can multitask!











Charlee preparing for the attack:











You never know which end she'll pop out of!


----------



## AddFran

So Charlee is the terror! She's too cute!!! I love the multi-tasking picture. Adorable!! Was it at all cooler for you guys last night?


----------



## marie73

It does cool down for sleeping. But I dropped the big girls off at the groomers at 8:00 a.m. and was already 80 degrees. 

The babies have been running around the house with the big girls gone - holy crap, I've never seen them run before! Quick little devils! And of course, they're never headed in the same direction! 

They've never cried to get out of their rooms, I didn't know if it was because their room was just so cool (yeah, right) or because they have each other. Well, I put Cali back in her room while I rounded up Charlee, and you should have heard Cali crying! She wanted her sister.  So they're back together and happy.


----------



## jessamica8

They are so sweet! It's so cute that miss each other when they're separated (and aren't you glad you took them together?). 

Jax and Harley are not litter mates, but they react the same way when I have them separated for some reason.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

congrats and welcome to the beautiful furrys!


----------



## Bethany

That's so cute.  I wonder if that's why Misty and Stormy always sit on the porch and cry if I've taken the other one out on a leash by herself?

Of course, neither of them seem espcially upset when the vet takes one of them out of the examining room to draw blood, etc. but I guess it's one thing to cry to be with your sister when she's out on a pleasant walk with Person and another thing to cry to be with her when she's been taken to the dreaded BACK ROOM at the vet's...


----------



## AddFran

Everytime I put one of mine in a room they cry to get out. I think they just want OUT! I can only imagine how you melted when you heard that cry though, they have the cutest little mews at that age. I'm sure they've completely stolen your heart already. Are you going to be able to go back to work on Tuesday?


----------



## marie73

I'll have to go back on Tuesday just to get some rest and relaxation!  

They've passed the Cinderella test! I went in to feed them and Cinderella followed up to the doorway. Then she very, very slowly came in. Charlee and Cali approached her very cautiously, too. Cinderella was sniffing and sniffing, really hard. Then - Charlee first - their noses touched! Then Cali!

:jump :yellbounce 










Then Cinderella went out into the hallway, then the kitchen. Charlee and Cali went out to the kitchen and laid down close to Cinderella. She was fine, and they both walked by her. 










Next was Cleo! She was lying down by the food dishes. At first she just watched Charlee and Cali drinking her water and eating a bit of dry food, then Cleo approached them. I thought they were going to touch noses, but Cleo hissed a little and growled a little. 










Then Cleo just walked by and went into the computer area. Of course, Charlee and Cali followed her, but I distracted them with the laser pointer - back into their room. Where Cinderella was in their litter box! 8O It was quite funny seeing the little girls stop in their tracks at that huge cat in their box!  But Cinderella just came out and walked by them, close enough to touch. 

That's enough interaction for now - the girls are back in their room for now.


----------



## AddFran

Wow. That's GREAT, Marie. Way better than I even expected. If that's the worst of it, you got let off real easy. Your sure deserve an easy intro though! :wink:


----------



## Paloma

They are SO CUTE! Love the names! Cali is my DD's nickname, too (short for Calista).  

It sounds like everything is going so well!


----------



## gunterkat

That's such great news, Marie! :thumb :yellbounce arty :jump 
I'm sure it won't be long before Cleo follows Cinderella's good example.  
:kittyball


----------



## marie73

Thanks, guys. They're so tiny, how could anyone be mean? (I know - I got lucky!)



Paloma said:


> They are SO CUTE! Love the names! Cali is my DD's nickname, too (short for Calista).


I work with a Cali (short for California), but I almost named her Calista.


----------



## DesnBaby

Glad to hear that there is progress and such cuties


----------



## camel24j

ok they are so cute i love the pics with the older cats and kittens it looks and sounds like it is going really well.


----------



## Paloma

marie73 said:


> Paloma said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are SO CUTE! Love the names! Cali is my DD's nickname, too (short for Calista).
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a Cali (short for California), but I almost named her Calista.
Click to expand...

 It's funny . ..Calista is not popular for human girls, but I think it is for cats! :lol: 

OT: Only a few weeks after Calista was born, we got a Calico (my daughter named her Tulip). Since I know "Callie" is associated with Calicos, I wanted to call the CAT "Cali/Callie." I kept forgetting who was who!  

Anyway, more pics, more pics!!!!!


----------



## marie73

Oh, please. You guys have to be a* little *tired of hearing about my new kitties.


----------



## DesnBaby

Marie are you being sarcastic? 8O :lol: :wink: More pics are always wanted here! :wink: 8)


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## Bethany

No, you see, if all you people with kittens don't keep posting kitten pictures, then the rest of us would all have to go out and get kittens of our own to get our kitten fix. And, I don't have room for any more cats in my apartment. So, keep the kitten pictures coming!


----------



## chaoticborders

Oh, how could we be tired of hearing about your new babies? Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## marie73

Okay! To save Bethany from filling her apartment too full of kitties, here are pictures from today - Babies' Day Out - while their big sisters were getting groomed. 

First, they discovered Cinderella's favorite toy - which she doesn't play with, she just uses the ends of the plastic parts to scratch her face. 



















And Cinderella's cat tree. Before you freak out, I cut off the string hanging down as soon as she got down. Cinderella likes to play with it, but it's too dangerous for the kitties - I just kept forgetting to cut it off.










They love sisal rope scratchers.










And they love the scratchers. 










To the point of fighting over it.










OMG! A ribbon! 










Cali in the cat tent










Not wanting to share the tent










Excuse me - my turn?










Charlee on the tree










Play-fighting through the holes










Someone's about to get smacked 8O 










Where'd she go?










Pooped out kitties











Thanks for the tour - how do you open this door?


----------



## doodlebug

Awwww!


----------



## Jeanie

Love the picturess! Love the kittens! Lucky you!


----------



## Kaia Cat

they are soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leazie

I love those two!!!


----------



## AddFran

Holy cat trees, you really do have a million of them. Wow, talk about some spoiled kitties. :lol:


----------



## marie73

Hey - I only have three!  

I put the kitties back in their room while I was doing laundry (machines are out back), and a while later, I saw some paws under the door. Oh, no, they want out all the time now!  The little paws were very insistent, so finally I walked over and noticed there was some brown on those little legs and all of a sudden I recognized them - Cinderella must have been in one of her hiding places when I shut the door! She ran out, but the kitties were just sitting behind her in the room. Good thing she likes them. Cleo? Not so much, yet.


----------



## AddFran

Well, I guess you can officially say they are safe alone with Cinderella. :lol:


----------



## marie73

Yup! Cali and Charlee both like her, but they're not being too pushy. They touch noses, and Charlee has kind of walked over her once when she was in the doorway.


----------



## jessamica8

It is sooo nice to hear that Cinderella doesn't seem to mind the little beauties! Hopefully, Cleo will come around soon too - her reactions don't sound too dreadful at all, they actually sound pretty promising.


----------



## Bethany

Yay! Kitten pictures!

Hopefully Cleo will come around to all the cuteness soon.


----------



## marie73

When I let them out tonight, they walked right past Cleo. She didn't hiss or growl. After a while, she moved a few feet away and kept watching them.


----------



## AddFran

Wow, this goes down as the easiest intro in all history! That's great.


----------



## marie73

A few minutes ago, Cali and Cleo touched noses! It was so adorable! :luv

But when Charlee walked by later on, a couple feet away, there was a little hissing. Can Cleo sense that she's scared? Cali just walked right up to her.


----------



## jessamica8

I'm sure that they can sense fear and hesitancy. Tilak can go either way with Harley - sometimes, he'll walk right up to her and lie down beside her, and that's fine, but sometimes, he tries to play with her - so then he approaches slowly and kind of slinking close to the floor - she usually gives him a hiss and sometimes a swat then. But I've noticed it's only when he approaches her in a submissive way that she doesn't want to put up with him; otherwise, she doesn't mind him much.


----------



## doodlebug

jessamica8 said:


> But I've noticed it's only when he approaches her in a submissive way that she doesn't want to put up with him; otherwise, she doesn't mind him much.


She's saying "You wuss, be a man...go put on a pink collar" :lol:


----------



## marie73

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Looks like the intros are going well  , but what would Cinderella the princess think of them using her stuff? 8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nini

Indeed, this has to be the smoothest intro ever 8O 

Your big girls are so sweet and dignified, even confronted with two little monkeys! I am so glad and relieved for you, it's going to be so much easier if everyone gets along so soon and you don't need to keep playing hide'n'seek between rooms.

Any news today? I hope the heat isn't too bad down in SD, here it's been a nightmare :?


----------



## marie73

Thanks, Nini. It's going great. Whew!  Cinderella seems intrigued by them. But when they start really going at it with wrestling and running around and stuff, she'll switch rooms. Probably thinking, *Kids*! :roll: 

This is the hottest day ever, but I've been expecting it. We are so uncomfortable.  It's 94 in my house. We're just laying around and doing nothing. It's nice and cool on the linoleum floor. I may join the kitties down there.  

There's no more hide and seek - except for bedtime, the babies are free to roam the house. I *am* going to keep them in their own room while I'm at work, though, at least until next weekend.


----------



## jessamica8

That sounds really wonderful, Marie! Sounds like you really are having an easy intro. I bet that reduces A LOT of your stress over bringing the babies in.

I lucked out with Harley and there was very little hissing or upset after about three days - in less than a week Tilak would allow him to crash beside her and he and Jax had become pretty much inseparable. Sometimes, these things really do go easily.


----------



## Nini

Marie I am SO glad this is going so easily... I am amazed at how flexible your girls are! I am sure it makes it a lot easier to give everyone the attention they deserve too.

So how do you like life with four cats ?


----------



## marie73

The only reason this happened so *quickly* is because of the heat. Under normal circumstances, I would have never left the babies' door open while I fed them, but I desperately wanted the ventilation for them and the rest of my little hot house. That's when Cinderella came in and they touched noses and that's when I started letting them out a little. From there, it did progress very well and very quickly. Last night, all four cats were just laid out like mini-welcome mats on the linoleum floor in the kitchen.  

What's it like having 4 cats? Well, before, it was really like only having one, since Cinderella really keeps to herself and lets me know when she wants attention. 

With the kittens, it's like having 17 cats! 8O  

At litterbox time, it's like having 24 cats! 8O 

At feeding time, it's like the cats are about to have me! :wink:


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> With the kittens, it's like having 17 cats! 8O
> 
> At litterbox time, it's like having 24 cats! 8O
> 
> At feeding time, it's like the cats are about to have me! :wink:


That sums it up rather well!! One thing I noticed from your post is that you said with 2 it was like only having one cat because Cinderella keeps to herself. Then you mentioned that all 4 cats were sprawled across the floor. Have the kittens brought Cinderella out of hiding??


----------



## marie73

Cinderella really does seem intrigued - I guess that's the best word. She was jumping on the door again this morning trying to get it open. When it's closed, she sniffs and sniffs really hard. But I'm not sure if it's the heat or the kitties that have brought her out of hiding. I'm pretty sure it's the babies. She likes to watch them, until they get too wild. She's accepted them from the beginning and I wouldn't be at all surprised to find one of them (probably Cali) sleeping with her in the next couple weeks. They were running all around Cleo in the kitchen last night, too, and she didn't really have any reaction. Cali will run up and touch noses with her.  

It's cooler today, and it's supposed to be 10 degrees cooler tomorrow, and then back to normal (72-75). Whew! I've never been so happy to come to work as I was today.


----------



## OhMy

More pics? 

  

Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## marie73

Well, here's a picture showing how relaxed Cleo can be around the kitties - they were going nuts until I turned on the camera (of course!):










And here's Cali's kink:


----------



## OhMy

Are those palm trees outside your window???

:wink: 8O


----------



## marie73

I don't think so - can't remember what they're called. But that big empty field is the reason I get such a wonderful cool breeze blowing through my little house.


----------



## Jeanie

That's a Cute Cali Kink!


----------



## marie73

Thanks! Speaking of tails - Cinderella was under my desk and her tail was sticking on beyond the partition - and Cali was stalking it. I thought, oh, no, but I didn't want to interfere. The next time it twitched, Cali jumped on it. Cinderella whirled around and they were nose-to-nose, but that was it!


----------



## Jeanie

You must be Irish, because you certainly have the Luck of the Irish! That's incredible! 8O


----------



## marie73

Irish, Scottish, English and German. (that explains the red hair and fair skin!)

Cinderella seems to miss them when I put them back in their room. She was jumping on the door again this morning. The kittens are great, it's the big girls that wake me up. :?


----------



## moarias1984

I love the run away tail picture, so cute!


----------



## jessamica8

They're so cute!


----------

